# Rb20et



## PORSCHEKILLA (Jan 12, 2004)

ive been doin some research and ive found out that the japanese also manufactured an rb20et.
first time ive seen it so plz excuse myself for bringing up something use have already heard of.

specs:

145ps/6000rpm

210nm/3200rpm

The engine looks almost exactly like a rb30et.


----------

